# Dogs Afield Shur Toss Launchers with TT Elec.



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Not long ago, I put brand new TT G3 Pro Control Electronics on my new Shur-Toss units, with Jerry Roellchen's Train Rite Releases.

My pup had been pretty nuts, having been untrained for a week. Yesterday, I had a chance to give the dog and the Shur-Toss units a good workout. 

Young "Bus" did great...and so did the tossers!

The Shur-Toss units break down into a long and narrow bag that looks very much like a case someone would use to check skis at the airport. (only camo) Pretty compact, and with a few pins to pop in, the unit goes up quickly and is ready for action. With a shortbed truck sporting a topper, this kind of compactness for transport is important to me. 
The Train Rite units are super-robust. The primer fits in easily and comes out easily after firing - no prying or digging. 

I'm told that these units are the most reliable for holding/launching flyers. I've not tried that yet. I know Jerry Day had told me there's a special way to fold the wings and load the flyer into the pouch. I did not quite catch it all.

Other tosser users, will you please share the proper method for loading flyers into the pouch to insure they don't walk out before you fire them?

I'm really enjoying these launchers and would strongly suggest that anyone considering a launcher purchase take a good look at these units. 

If you do get a set, I'd suggest getting at least one kick release as well for use when launching and shooting flyers, or for when you're not keeping up on charging the electronics.

Chris


----------



## 2labs (Dec 10, 2003)

Chris,
I have loaded flyers into, gunners up, Shur toss, and tangelos, I have never had to use velcro strips with any of the above products. The key for me was to simply place your bird of choice upside down. Meaning place the duck in the pouch so the back of the duck is against the part of the pouch anchored to the release and the feet are towards the opening. (Pointing to the sky) This will prevent the bird from getting his/her feet under them and pushing. Most pouches hold them tight enough where they will feel "secure" and do not move.

However as with anything if you wait to long to launch them, they will find a way to get out. 
Dave


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

As an update, we shot several flyers out of the Dogs Afield Shurtoss units and they did wonderfully. We were able to load the birds in, no velcro straps needed, and have one guy launch the bird and shoot...no problems.

We were shooting washout racing pigeons and I'm pretty sure we could have put a bird in there all day long and he'd not have wiggled loose and walked out.

I'd highly suggest that a kick release be used for the one man flyer shooting. I forgot mine that day and had to launch them with the remote, then grab the gun.


----------



## Brad Slaybaugh (May 17, 2005)

The above post is correct, feet up prevent problems. I've been told by some to wrap the head under the wing before placing in the pouch, to me this seems to make the ducks either really groggy acting, (not much flapping or quacking on release) or actually kill them. The wingers themselves are nice, I have 4 set up on remote, they work fine, are very durable and do pack away nicely.

Brad


----------



## BIG DOG (Apr 17, 2003)

chris what's the average set up time per winger and the weight of each one


----------



## Shannon M Calvert (Jul 25, 2007)

BIG DOG said:


> chris what's the average set up time per winger and the weight of each one


I had the opportunity to use the exact same setup mentioned above about a week ago. The wingers go up with only 2 pins (maybe 3) and in less than a minute, literally. I dont know the weight exactly but they are lighter then the other wingers I have used. The best part to me was the train rite release. There is nothing that compares to these, IMHO.


----------



## BIG DOG (Apr 17, 2003)

they are lighter thyan a gunners up? got me really interested now


----------



## Jerry Roellchen (Sep 25, 2003)

Without the trigger 12 lbs.give or take a 1/2 lb. with the trigger 14 lbs.

Jerry


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

I brought mine to the Cajun Riviera trial i judged two weeks ago. I think everyone would agree the flyers looked great and were super consistent.

Used it again at Metro Trial last weekend with pheasants and it rocked as well.

When i'm judging, i will always request a winger to throw the flyer. It's consistent enough to actually consider bird placement with the flyer - instead of just gun station placement.

SM


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> When i'm judging, i will always request a winger to throw the flyer. It's consistent enough to actually consider bird placement with the flyer - instead of just gun station placement.


 
I agree. Also, if the flyer is going to be a loooong bird, it helps to have the person kicking of the winger to simulate a throw with arm movement.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

That's a great tip Jeff!


----------



## BIG DOG (Apr 17, 2003)

jerry is this the same H frame winger in dog's afield?
Thanks


----------



## Jerry Roellchen (Sep 25, 2003)

BIG DOG said:


> jerry is this the same H frame winger in dog's afield?
> Thanks


Yes, that's the one.

Jerry


----------



## Pheasanttomeetyou (Jan 31, 2004)

Jerry-

Gunner's Up now allows their launchers to be used with Bumper Boy Electronics.

Have you looked into making your launcher compatible with BB? If not, would you please do so?



Chris Atkinson said:


> The Shur-Toss units break down into a long and narrow bag that looks very much like a case someone would use to check skis at the airport. (only camo) Pretty compact, and with a few pins to pop in, the unit goes up quickly and is ready for action.
> Chris


Also, what is the length of the Shur-Toss unit broken down into its long, narrow bag?

Looking forward to your reply.


----------



## Jerry Roellchen (Sep 25, 2003)

Pheasanttomeetyou said:


> Jerry-
> 
> Gunner's Up now allows their launchers to be used with Bumper Boy Electronics.
> 
> ...




Bumper Boy now makes an adapter plug that allows all Train-Rite equipment to be controlled by Bumper Boy electronics ask for the Bumper Boy to Train-Rite adapter plug.

The dimension of the Shur-Toss broken down is approximately 6" x 6" x 70" 

Jerry


----------

